# Best Projector for sports bar



## jonsmainstreet (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm looking for some info on projectors. Best Buy says Vivitek H1080


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What's your budget?


----------



## 171farm (Sep 11, 2010)

If you are looking for a projector that is not widescreen, I would go Sharp PG-D4010x. The 4010x is hard to beat with 4200 lumens and around $1500. We have been putting these projectors in our classrooms due to the fact that you do not need a low light setting. If your looking for widescreen, I likt the Sharp PG-3050w


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The Optoma TX1080 has high light output . I will say that there CS is not good but the projectors are good performers. It is a little over your budget but you can get it refurbished for less. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001L7YI7C/ref=pd_luc_mri?ie=UTF8&m=A3LJ5WMKNRFKQS


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Look for high lumens, DLP, lamp life and lamp cost when comparing projectors for this application. These factors, along with budget, are by far the most important.


----------

